# Just bought an 850CSI



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

I just bought an 850CSI. I love the car and the way it drives. An uncle of mine had it garaged for a really long time. I took it home from Sacramento to San Jose, California. It ran fine with only a check engine light. Ive been driving it alot more lately and noticed the check brake light turn on. Also the on board computer will also say that the brake light circuit is out. But that one goes on from time to time. I was wondering if these are common problems and if so can I get it fixed myself or would of I have to take it to a professional?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

In the nicest possible way, I don't mean to be brutally honest but, uhm....have fun paying for the repair bills....and also have fun letting it go to the shop more than you actually drive it.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Dont worry about him. He doesnt have the V12 :eeps: :rofl: Nice car :bow:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

LexusSoarer said:


> I just bought an 850CSI. I love the car and the way it drives. An uncle of mine had it garaged for a really long time. I took it home from Sacramento to San Jose, California. It ran fine with only a check engine light. Ive been driving it alot more lately and noticed the check brake light turn on. Also the on board computer will also say that the brake light circuit is out. But that one goes on from time to time. I was wondering if these are common problems and if so can I get it fixed myself or would of I have to take it to a professional?


You probably need to come over on the Roadfly E31 forum. That is where most of the 8 owners are.

The brake light ciruit warning probably is a brake light bulb burned out.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

n pinson said:


> Dont worry about him. He doesnt have the V12 :eeps: :rofl: Nice car :bow:


They didn't have a V12 available when I got my car. :fingers:


----------



## titanium760 (Dec 19, 2006)

Beautiful car. Yours is a 6 speed manual, correct? Enjoy it!


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> In the nicest possible way, I don't mean to be brutally honest but, uhm....have fun paying for the repair bills....and also have fun letting it go to the shop more than you actually drive it.


When did you sell yours? You are trying to sound like an authority on 8s so you must have had one?


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> They didn't have a V12 available when I got my car. :fingers:


Yea but isnt there an L missing on your car model? Cheap Ass...oh wait never mind...you have that sweet ass Porsche :eeps:


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

LexusSoarer said:


> I just bought an 850CSI. I love the car and the way it drives. An uncle of mine had it garaged for a really long time. I took it home from Sacramento to San Jose, California. It ran fine with only a check engine light. Ive been driving it alot more lately and noticed the check brake light turn on. Also the on board computer will also say that the brake light circuit is out. But that one goes on from time to time. I was wondering if these are common problems and if so can I get it fixed myself or would of I have to take it to a professional?


Congrat's, you have my dream car there bud.:thumbup: 
Well, only if it's White with the Dove Grey interior, that's what I REALLY want,you have a VERY rare car there.
I've seriously thought about importing a "Euro" 850CSI to the states, my buddy imported the ONLY E34 Alpina in the States and it's supposed to be released to him Weds.
I've been following his progress (which is VERY slow) but this car would be worth it. :thumbup:

Enjoy your "new" ride. :thumbup:

You should join our caravan from the Bay Area to Bimmerfest this year. :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

n pinson said:


> Yea but isnt there an L missing on your car model? Cheap Ass...oh wait never mind...you have that sweet ass Porsche :eeps:


They drove like boats, due to no sport package available. :fingers:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TerryY said:


> When did you sell yours? You are trying to sound like an authority on 8s so you must have had one?


I had an 850Ci for 6 months. Biggest POS I've ever had the misfortune to drive. Always in the shop for something, costing an arm and leg to get it fixed too.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> I had an 850Ci for 6 months. Biggest POS I've ever had the misfortune to drive. Always in the shop for something, costing an arm and leg to get it fixed too.


Then at least you are not running on urban legend like most. Sorry about your experience but all of them are not that way.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> They drove like boats, due to no sport package available. :fingers:


I am silenced :behead: What happened to that Porsche?

I love my E38 ...next one 2001 :drive: :bigpimp:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TerryY said:


> Then at least you are not running on urban legend like most. Sorry about your experience but all of them are not that way.


Yeah, I loved the car the time it wasn't in the shop, it drove like a dream.

And yes, there are exceptions to all cars like that, i'm sure there are some that are very reliable and haven't had many problems at all. Just like my first year 7, I haven't had one problem with it that has cost me money. There was the one instance with the software that was updated by the dealer very happily but that was it.



n pinson said:


> I am silenced :behead: What happened to that Porsche?
> 
> I love my E38 ...next one 2001 :drive: :bigpimp:


It was sold to make room for a GT3.

Yeah, I love the 2001's. Hint: Get a 2001 740i, they're faster than the 750iLs.:thumbup:


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

GT3 :yikes:

I assume you are talking about the reduced gear ratio on the 740i sport? :dunno: 
Anyways, yes it is faster, but I love the 750iL. Why, because BMW didn't make their flagship with options that you had to add. I hate looking on eBay, Autotrader, etc., and trying to find a 740 with all the options of a 750iL. I am very happy with the speed of my 4200 pound beast.
They do make a supercharger for the 740...475HP :yikes:

My mom already doesnt like the fact that I drive a car with "so much power" :rofl: If i want something faster Ill just get a sport car, M3 , SL600 , etc.

P.S. I raced a Porsche 911 with the 750il one night. He was riding my ass on a exit onto I-57 and we both punched it at about 45 mph. Of course he won but he definitely did not blow my doors off. I was actually amazed at about 120 we stopped, and he was about 2 car lengths ahead of me. Maybe he was a bad driver or not trying?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

n pinson said:


> GT3 :yikes:
> 
> I assume you are talking about the reduced gear ratio on the 740i sport? :dunno:
> Anyways, yes it is faster, but I love the 750iL. Why, because BMW didn't make their flagship with options that you had to add. I hate looking on eBay, Autotrader, etc., and trying to find a 740 with all the options of a 750iL. I am very happy with the speed of my 4200 pound beast.
> ...


Yeah, it is hard to find a totally optioned 740i. I found one in Tampa and they wanted too much money for it and had it on autotrader for 1 day and it was sold. The 740i Sport didn't have EDC, so don't bother with that. Other than that, you can get sunshades, nav, prem. stereo, sport pack, xenons, heated seats, + pdc with the 740i.

The 7 series in long wheel base form is too big to drive around town all the time. I'd much rather drive a 2003 540i M Sport for the same price as a 750iL in good cond.

Once you get to around ~100 mph its all about horsepower, torque, and amount of cylinders. it has something to do with efficency of the engine. In any event, that's why your car was keeping up pretty good. That's also why a 745i can blow the doors off of an M3 to top speeds, just because the M3 is a 6 cyl.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

LexusSoarer said:


> I just bought an 850CSI. I love the car and the way it drives. An uncle of mine had it garaged for a really long time. I took it home from Sacramento to San Jose, California. It ran fine with only a check engine light. Ive been driving it alot more lately and noticed the check brake light turn on. Also the on board computer will also say that the brake light circuit is out. But that one goes on from time to time. I was wondering if these are common problems and if so can I get it fixed myself or would of I have to take it to a professional?


We would love to see some pics of your car  :thumbup:



BmW745On19's said:


> Yeah, it is hard to find a totally optioned 740i. I found one in Tampa and they wanted too much money for it and had it on autotrader for 1 day and it was sold. The 740i Sport didn't have EDC, so don't bother with that. Other than that, you can get sunshades, nav, prem. stereo, sport pack, xenons, heated seats, + pdc with the 740i.
> 
> The 7 series in long wheel base form is too big to drive around town all the time. I'd much rather drive a 2003 540i M Sport for the same price as a 750iL in good cond.
> 
> Once you get to around ~100 mph its all about horsepower, torque, and amount of cylinders. it has something to do with efficency of the engine. In any event, that's why your car was keeping up pretty good. That's also why a 745i can blow the doors off of an M3 to top speeds, just because the M3 is a 6 cyl.


Didn't they make a short wheelbase 750 in Europe? :dunno:

Ive seen the new 760i on eBay :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

n pinson said:


> Didn't they make a short wheelbase 750 in Europe? :dunno:
> 
> Ive seen the new 760i on eBay :thumbup:


I think they did, and it was a 6 speed too. *drool*

Yeah, I know, the newest one's had vent. seats too. I made a vow not to buy another 7 until the next body style in 2008.


----------



## titanium760 (Dec 19, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> The 7 series in long wheel base form is too big to drive around town all the time.


You are joking, right? I bought our 760Li for my wife. She is a short, smaller woman, 50 years old.. and can drive it every day around town without any complaint :thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

LexusSoarer, congrats! There were only 225 850CSis brought to the US total!

There are several of them in the Bay Area - Two of them actually came on a BMWCCA drive I led on Saturday. Like TerryY said, the roadfly.com 8-series forum is probably a better resource for you right now.


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey guys I appreciate the replys. I'll take a look at roadfly.com for some help. So far ive been on 8coupe.com and e31faq.net. I know I am still new to the forum but where can I go to get information on whats going on in my area such as events and meets?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

LexusSoarer said:


> Hey guys I appreciate the replys. I'll take a look at roadfly.com for some help. So far ive been on 8coupe.com and e31faq.net. I know I am still new to the forum but where can I go to get information on whats going on in my area such as events and meets?


Well you've come to the right place for that . I happen to be the South Bay rep for the BMW Car Club of America - Golden Gate Chapter. Our web site is www.ggcbmwcca.org - I am also the local autocross coordinator. There's a lot of local meets, and even a few local BMW message boards (www.norcalbmw.com, www.baybimmerz.net).


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey thats good to know. Ive been on baybimmerz but its just too bad they dont have a section for the 8coupes.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

LexusSoarer said:


> Hey thats good to know. Ive been on baybimmerz but its just too bad they dont have a section for the 8coupes.


I'll get on that today! :thumbup: or have someone else work on it. :angel:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

LexusSoarer said:


> Hey thats good to know. Ive been on baybimmerz but its just too bad they dont have a section for the 8coupes.


There isn't enough of them .


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

This 8 Series only event is still registering. Should be the big one in the West this year.

http://www.8-fest.com/events/20078thoverview.cfm


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

LexusSoarer said:


> I just bought an 850CSI. I love the car and the way it drives. An uncle of mine had it garaged for a really long time. I took it home from Sacramento to San Jose, California. It ran fine with only a check engine light. Ive been driving it alot more lately and noticed the check brake light turn on. Also the on board computer will also say that the brake light circuit is out. But that one goes on from time to time. I was wondering if these are common problems and if so can I get it fixed myself or would of I have to take it to a professional?


Congrats man :thumbup:

This engine in the 850 is similar to what I have present in my 750. Whats the specs on yours since you have a CSI?

Oh btw whats with your nick? LexusSoarer? drive a lexus too or a lexus fan


----------



## Tiho_BMW (Jan 4, 2007)

he is right.
E31 is expensive to own.
very high bils and ordering parts from Germany akes up to 20 days.
love to drive but expensive joy.
need deep pocket to own one.


----------



## Tiho_BMW (Jan 4, 2007)

CSI is M version of E31 8 series coupes with 382 HP factory output comes only with manual tranny and enhaced sway bars, large brakes, large discs ventialated and drilled.
Carefull, do not rew engine in park or nutrual for any cost.
ZF tranny do not like it at all. huge repair will hit you.
Do not Rew Engine with out gear selector engaged!


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

bimmer7 said:


> Oh btw whats with your nick? LexusSoarer? drive a lexus too or a lexus fan


Hahah. Ive been a long time member of ClubLexus.com and I own a rare 5speed SC300.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

LexusSoarer said:


> Hahah. Ive been a long time member of ClubLexus.com and I own a rare 5speed SC300.


Oh nice.....can you post some pics...


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

I dont have any current one pictures but I'll try to get some up soon. I'll try and snap some CSI pics also.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome. We would love to see them :thumbup:


----------

